
TOP 5 Serial over LAN Software solutions - OliverRieder
Serial ports are still in use today, though they are not high on the priority list of modern computer manufacturers. Industrial electronic devices used for automation rely more heavily on serial interfaces than they do on the USB protocol. If you are searching for a solution for using a device that requires a COM port on your computer that only has USB interfaces, we have some answers for you. These solutions also enable serial over LAN connectivity to access devices that are remotely located.
The full article is located at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eltima.com&#x2F;list-of-best-serial-over-lan-solutions&#x2F;
======
RandomGuyDTB
It'd probably work better if you put a direct link here.

